# [EVDL] Warp 9 motor used as generator



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Does anyone have the specs for a Warp 9 or ADC 4001 when used as a 
generator such as max current and what voltage you get at what RPM.

Thanks
Andrew

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

being a series motor design, it's pretty difficult to make them into
generators, which is probably why they don't publish specs for that.

Z



> Andrew Wood <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Does anyone have the specs for a Warp 9 or ADC 4001 when used as a
> > generator such as max current and what voltage you get at what RPM.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Andrew Wood <[email protected]> wrote:
> > I need a gen of about that physical size. Can anyone recommend a good
> > alternative please
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Do you know of a supplier?



> [email protected] wrote:
> > In a message dated 8/14/2009 4:05:11 AM US Mountain Standard Time,
> > [email protected] writes:
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

How easy would it be to convert them to AC?



> Lee Hart wrote:
> > Andrew Wood wrote:
> >> I need a gen of about that physical size. Can anyone recommend a
> >> good alternative please
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

In a message dated 8/17/2009 10:54:04 AM US Mountain Standard Time, 
[email protected] writes: 
> ] Warp 9 motor used as generator 
> Date:8/17/2009 10:54:04 AM US Mountain Standard Time
> From:[email protected]
> Reply-to:[email protected]
> To:[email protected]
> Received from Internet: 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know of a supplier?
> 


> > [email protected] wrote:
> > >In a message dated 8/14/2009 4:05:11 AM US Mountain Standard Time,
> > >[email protected] writes:
> > >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks Ill have a look



> [email protected] wrote:
> > In a message dated 8/17/2009 10:54:04 AM US Mountain Standard Time,
> > [email protected] writes:
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I want an AC gen. Do you think the AC motor as it is would be the best, 
then rather than convert the other.



> Lee Hart wrote:
> > Andrew Wood wrote:
> >> How easy would it be to convert them to AC?
> >>
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

you can't, they're completely different.



> Andrew Wood <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > How easy would it be to convert them to AC?
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Andrew Wood wrote:
> > I want an AC gen. Do you think the AC motor as it is would be the best,
> > then rather than convert the other.
> >
> ...


----------

